# Do you like pumpkin stuff?



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Of course you do!

In that case, I thought I'd let the other tumblr users around here know that I'm hosting a give away on my seasonal blog. If you have a blog there, all you have to do is follow my blog and like/reblog the post to enter to win all the great pumpkin goodies.

Here's the link!


----------

